

MANTIS: The 6 legged drivable robot - _chrismccreadie
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/04/18/mantis-the-six-legged-robot_n_3106944.html

======
laumars
It doesn't come across in Huffington's article, but the engineer of this has
an amusing flippancy about his creation:

 _"It wasn't built to be efficient and fast. It was built to look cool and
insect-like and fun.

"But legs are very inefficient - the wheel was invented for a reason,"_

source: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22231365>

Regardless of whether it has any practical applications, it's certainly one of
the most awesome hobby projects I've ever seen.

